
The ease of WhatsApp feeds the craze for child porn in India - jmsflknr
https://factordaily.com/the-ease-of-whatsapp-feeds-the-craze-for-child-porn-in-india/
======
smt88
This makes me wonder how best to solve this problem in a truly zero-knowledge,
E2E-encrypted app. Do you hash images and test against a known database before
sending? Do you use image recognition on the device?

It seems like a truly private messaging app can’t/won’t fix this, so any app
could become a substitute for WhatsApp if they do fix it.

